# Show Does



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking for opinions on buying X show does with good genetics to breed to improve our herd. I know that other species show animals are bred for looks, muscling, and are basically a terminal animal. Has anyone had experience with this on goats and do they make good mothers, milk ease birth ect?of birth


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Most goats are good moms. You have those cull goats that will be bad moms every now and again but that is all species... humans included.

I have heard that goats out of flushes lose mothering ability. I don't know this to be true and don't know how I feel about it but I have heard it


----------



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

My first does that I bought were old show does and they have been great mothers and have always had excellent babies. I think alot if the concern behind x show does is the condition they are in- often being to heavy to breed or kid easy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not all show goats are quality animals. I'd look specifically at which ones are placing high in a lineup and/or winning. Look at their placing and how many were in the class. Usually people are spending time, energy, and money on showing their best goats, but not all of those will be quality, well bred, good looking goats. I've even seen some finished champions that looked like a trainwreck conformationally. You have to remember that the winning goat just has to be better than those in the class, not necessarily a quality goat itself...so that is something to keep in mind. 

As for being good mothers, milking, temperament, conformation, muscling, etc. that is 100% based on the individual goat...not a one size fits all type thing. You have to go case by case. Look at the goat first, then its genetics and show record. I wouldn't buy anything based on a show record alone.


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, the ones I am looking at have very good genetics and come from a reputable breeder. Some of them have been shown and some not. Just trying to improve our genetics.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to go with your guts & goals. The rest you just roll with.
I've had 2 great show does. One ended up not having ovaries! 
The other had a few bad birthings.
Some of who I consider my best dont do well in the ring. Personally I look at showing as icing on the cake, if I have them great, I will take them & have fun; my only vacations a few times a year.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Not all show goats are quality animals. I've even seen some finished champions that looked like a trainwreck conformationally. You have to remember that the winning goat just has to be better than those in the class, not necessarily a quality goat itself...so that is something to keep in mind. .


You mean as they aged or something? Are you talking about NDs or Boers?
When you say "finished champion", that is never a goat that won a class or two with little competition. At least how most people understand "champion". If you considered this "champion" a "trainwreck", you would have to have a totally different idea what "correct" was than trained judges.


----------

